# Vari gring angles



## kuhly (Mar 21, 2013)

My question is there are different notches on the vari grinding tool, I would like to have someone let me the angles that are on the tool. Iam having a heck of a time trying to get the correct angles on my turning tools, I have looked at you tube and it is all over the place for the settings and no one can show or tell me the correct settings, so I thought I would ask you good folks and see what your thoughts were. P.S. I have looked at the different forums on lumberjock and still not getting the correct way to set this tool. Thanks Mark


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you mean the wolverine vari-grind? The notches on that are for different grinder heights, wheel sizes, etc. You have to pick it yourself to match the angle you want to achieve. I've never found a great reference for these exact angles, I just copy the ones that came on the tools initially… and sometimes tweak if I feel they need it.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Use the leg setting shown here for bowl gouges and spindle gouges and you will be fine.
http://thompsonlathetools.com/sharpening/


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

The two most helpful videos I've found regarding sharpening in general, and using the Wolverine set-up specifically, are by Dave Schweitzer (founder of D-Way tools). The links are below, be sure to watch the bowl gouge video first, because it sets the stage for the other video. If you have any questions, LMK. I spent some time at his shop last week, worked on three different gouges, invaluable help!

Click here for bowl gouge video

Click here for spindle gouge (and several other tools)-NOTE: The spindle gouge/Wolverine stuff starts around 10 minutes in.


----------



## kuhly (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great replies, I have found out that Iam using 6 inch stones and the one way needs 8 inch stone and I also got a message from one way and here it is. Set the varigrind somewhere in the middle range of the slot. the top of the leg 4 notches down from the top of tool . Move the v arm in or out to set the angle of the nose, this will be somewhere around 40 degrees. ( bowl gouge) For spindle set the top of the leg one notch down and move the v arm in or out to get a 50 degree angle There is no such thing as a correct angle. The position of the leg affects the relationship between the angle of the side of the tool and the angle of the nose. The angle on the nose is the important one and it is set by the position of the v arm .


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Learned long time ago from a book the one place to save little money in woodturning is on sharpening. A simple bench grinder was fastest & simplest way to go!

Been using a 6" grinder & wolverine system with Vari-grind jig for more than 20 years with no problems. My Vari-grind jig has no notches but did come with written instructions for fingernail & side-grind set up. Did have to buy clamp upgrade kit for Vari-grind jig few years back.

I have sharpened turning tools on both 8" & 10" bench grinders and prefer them over my 6" grinder. About only thing have really changed over the years is type & wheel manufacturers. When my 6" grinder dies will buy an 8" grinder single speed grinder.

Think every woodturner has to decide when to stop being a donkey following the carrot on a stick when it comes to buying tools & equipment and how to use them and learn to use what they have.

Having said that want a CBN wheel even though don't really need one, guess still want a bite of the carrot!

Good luck with it!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I just recently got my Wolverine jig and vari-grind. Still learning since I don't have enough time to do as much turning as I would love to do. I have it mounted on a Delta variable speed 8" grinder, bought back when they came with the nice white wheels. So far, the improvement in my grinding is substantial, but not completely there yet.

I noticed he was using 10" wheels, the diamond grit style which are very expensive, and he also uses removable handle tools, both of which are pretty much out of my price point at this time. Still, he obviously knows what he speaks of.

I also thought the little 5/8" block in the bottom of the pocket to knock off the bottom edge of the fingernail grind was a neat trick.

So much to learn, so little time…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Think every woodturner has to decide when to stop being a donkey following the carrot on a stick when it comes to buying tools & equipment and how to use them and learn to use what they have.


You've got that right! Too many woodturners spend way too much time (and money) looking for the magic tool or accessory that will solve all their problems and give them professional results. Doesn't happen that way. Best advice is to buy decent quality tools and learn to use them. It comes easier for some than others, but IMHO the best way to get the results you want is practice, practice, practice. To quote Lombardi: "Perfection is not attainable, but if we chase perfection we can catch excellence."


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can find so many good videos free on You Tube. I already seen & enjoyed video's Forest Girl posted. Recommend adding Doug Thompson's video to your list to watch.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=sharpening+woodturning+tools&view=detail&&mid=5E0188579BF394E0D4FA5E0188579BF394E0D4FA

If want to print off a copy of picture shown on the video click on link below.
http://thompsonlathetools.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Sharpening.pdf

As read about or watch sharpening videos will pick up both major & slight differences from one turner to the next. What doesn't change once you get a single bevel on your tools use a light touch at the wheel resharpening.


----------

